# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Switchblade, military drones, AeroVironment Inc.,  Monrovia, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer and manufacturer - AeroVironment Inc.

avinc.com/tms/switchblade

avinc.com/tms/switchblade-600

Switchblade on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Switchblade Drone- Soon To Be Used By Federal Police All Across America 

Uploaded on Jan 15, 2012




> Ron Paul 2012- Unless you want douchebag criminal puppets like Obama and Romney acquiescing to the Central Banks and the Military Industrial Complex- Get out and vote- Your Freedom depends on it

----------


## Airicist

Article "U.S. Army increases orders for SwitchBlade microUAV based guided weapons"
Award of $4.3 million increase the Switchblade funded contract value to $63.8 million 

December 5, 2014

----------


## Airicist2

Switchblade: America's suicide drone used to destroy Russian tank

Mar 27, 2022




> The inclusion of the “tactical” drones, which crash into their targets, represents a new phase of weaponry the US Military, which so far has shipped mostly anti-tank and anti-aircraft weapons. 
> 
> The Switchblade is a flying camera robot with an explosive inside. These all-electric machines are weapons that will help find or attack nearby enemies, not far-away ones.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Tank-Busting Switchblade 600 Drones Have Not Arrived In Ukraine"
The Switchblade 600 suicide drone carries the same warhead made famous by the Javelin anti-tank guided missile.

by Dan Parsons
May 10, 2022

----------

